# Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!



## Mak121 (10. November 2011)

Hallo ich habe seit ca einer Woche eine neue Spinnrolle und Schnur. (Spro Red Arc 10400 und PowerPro in 15 er). Mich ärgert jetzt aber leider sehr, dass die Schnur beim auswerfen verheddert und wenn man es erst spät bemerkt, ist der Schnurballen so groß, dass man nicht mehr auswerfen kann, weil die Schnur im kleinsten Ring hängen bleibt . Habe jetzt nach 3 Mal angeln a ca 1 Stunde ca 20 m Schnur verloren... Habe die Schnur per Maschine aufspulen lassen. Als dann die Schnur verheddert war habe ich es selbst noch einmal neu aufgespult unter Druck aber es ist trotzdem nicht besser 

Wäre wunderbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß

Mak121


----------



## Barbusbarbus (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Hi, ich hab die selbe Rolle als 10300, keine Probleme.
Es kann nur passieren wenn ich Kunstköder ohne Gewicht Fische das die Schnur zu locker aufliegt. Aber eine Perrücke hatte ich noch nie. Verwende 10er geflochtene oder 22er mono.
Kann eigendlich nur am aufspulen oder der Schnur selber liegen.


----------



## Hellge (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. (mit der selben Kombination). Bei mir war ein fach zuviel Schnur drauf und dazu noch lose. ( durch einholen eines leichten Köders mit der Strömung). Ich habe ein par Meter Schnur von der Rolle genommen und die Schnur mit ein par Weitwürfen mit einem höheren Ködergewicht aufgespult.
Somit war das Problem gelöst. ( bis jetzt)


----------



## madeinchina (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*



Hellge schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. (mit der selben Kombination). Bei mir war ein fach zuviel Schnur drauf und dazu noch lose. ( durch einholen eines leichten Köders mit der Strömung). Ich habe ein par Meter Schnur von der Rolle genommen und die Schnur mit ein par Weitwürfen mit einem höheren Ködergewicht aufgespult.
> Somit war das Problem gelöst. ( bis jetzt)



Hallo,

Das sollte man eigentlich immer machen wenn man neue Schnur draufmacht. So kann sich die neue Schnur an den veränderten Spulendurchmesser "gewöhnen"


----------



## Seele (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Meistens sinds es wie gesagt die Probleme, dass entweder zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle sind oder die Schnur zu lasch aufgespult werden. 
Versuch doch einfach mal wenn du auwirfst ein paar mal die Schnur mit den Fingern gespannt einzuholen. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht wirds an der Schnurmenge liegen. Schneid mal 10m weg und schau wie es sich dann verhält. Gerade die Händler spulen dir lieber 20m mehr drauf als zu wenig, schließlich ist es ihr Geld, das sie verdienen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Liegt definitiv an zuviel Schnur!
Hatte neulich bei neue aufgespulter (selbst gemacht, Schnur durch ein Buch gezogen um die straff zu halten) selbes Problem.
Total ärgerlich, stehst an der Ostsee aufm Stein 30m weit draussen und kannst erstmal alles neumachen....
habe einige Meter Schnur abgespult sodaß der Spulenrand wieder deutlich über die Schnurebene ragte und das Problem ist erledigt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Liegt bestimmt an der Rolle...


----------



## Angler9999 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe seit ca einer Woche eine neue Spinnrolle und Schnur. (Spro Red Arc 10400 und PowerPro in 15 er). Wäre wunderbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Mak121


 

Ich habe genau die gleiche Kombination.
Alles OK, wenn die Schnur per Hand straff aufgespult wird und die Spule nicht zu voll ist.

Es wird nach ein paar mal Angeln sogar besser, da die nasse  Schnur besser liegt.


----------



## Fishbert (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Hatte ich auch schon. Ich denke der Tip mit dem Gewicht ist gut bevor Du schneidest. Hohes Gewicht an die Schnur und dann das Ding rausfeuern. Dann straff aufspulen und probieren. Klappt es dann immer noch nicht, dann kürzen. Die Angaben auf der Rolle passen meistens nicht.


----------



## Barbusbarbus (10. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Liegt bestimmt an der Rolle...


 
|jump: ist blödsinn! nicht bei der Rolle


----------



## Mak121 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Hallo, danke erstmal für eure vielen Antworten. Naja was ich noch vergessen habe zu schreiben ist, dass ich bei meiner vorherigen Rolle das selbe Problem hatte, habe aber die ganze Zeit gedacht es liegt an der Rolle. Die Schnur war die selbe vom gleichen Angelladen. Ich habe mich vorher stark informiert über die Power Pro und sie sollte ja einer der besten schüre sein... Deshalb habe ich sie mir auch wieder gekauft.

Naja jetzt weiß ich halt nicht was ich machen soll. Habe ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich Lust viel von der Schnur abzuschneiden...
Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich die Schnur nicht fest genug aufgespult habe? Habe sie einfach durch ein 1,5 cm dickes Buch gespannt und aufgespullt. Ist das vielleicht zu wenig?

Die Spro Red Arc soll ja auch besonders gut für geflochtene Schnur sein, habe ich jedenfalls gehört.

Oder liegt es vielleicht doch daran, dass ich manchmal in die Schnur komme?. Hatte zB letztes Mal beim Angeln 3 Bollen gehabt, alle so ca im Abstand von 3Meter entfernt und habe dann die Schnur abgeschnitten



Wäre super wenn ihr Ideen hättet, was das Problem ist. Konnte ja zb auch die Schnur vom Angelladen schlecht sein, kann ich mir aber auch nicht so wirklich vorstellen...

Gruß

Marc


----------



## Seele (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Wenn zuviel Schnur drauf ist, dann bleibt dir nichts Anderes übrig als abzuschneiden, so schwer das fällt. Ich hab auch erst zig Meter von ner wesentlich teureren Gawas "entsorgen" müssen, tut weh aber ist nun mal so.


----------



## maflomi01 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

moin also ich glaube die schnur ist zu locker aufgespult nimm beim nächsten mal ein telefonbuch (5cm) oder mehrere und die schnur dann ziemlich weit unten durchziehen , wenn du schnur auf der rolle leicht eindrücken kannst ist es zu locker die muss hart aufgespult werden und am besten nicht mit der maschine vom Händler da er nie so über kreuz wickeln kann wie die rolle , desweiteren halte einen abstand spulenrand-schnur von 2-3mm ein, auch wenn der leitring der rute (unterste) zu nahe an der rolle ist gibts knäuel , wie weit man eine rolle bespult findest du bestimmt auch bei google einfach mal suchen auf bildern ist meist besser zu erkennen


----------



## antonio (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Zitat:

"Oder liegt es vielleicht doch daran, dass ich manchmal in die Schnur komme?"

wie in die schnur kommen?
ich weiß zwar nicht wie du das machst, aber wenn beim wurf irgendwas in die schnur kommt und diese dadurch beim ablaufen hindert, gibts eben "bollen".

antonio


----------



## Case (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Habe das Problem auch. Ich denke das liegt an der Schnur. Auf meinen Twin-Powers fische ich außerdem noch Eine geflochtene Stroft, Fireline und Mono. Bei denen passiert das nicht.

Case


----------



## Hellge (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

An der Schnur liegts mal nicht. Ich fische die Power Pro auch auf meiner Shimano Solstace und hatte  noch nie eine Perücke. Fakt ist, es liegt an der Schurspannung, mit welcher die Schnur auf der Rolle sitzt, wird diese zu locker, gibts Perücken.
Ich werde mir in Zukunft, nur noch Spulen meiner Wunschlänge kaufen und die Schur selbst aufspulen. Wenn´s Perücken gibt, bin ich der Arsch


----------



## u-see fischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*



Hellge schrieb:


> An der Schnur liegts mal nicht. Ich fische die Power Pro auch auf meiner Shimano Solstace und hatte  noch nie eine Perücke. Fakt ist, es liegt an der Schurspannung, mit welcher die Schnur auf der Rolle sitzt, wird diese zu locker, gibts Perücken.
> Ich werde mir in Zukunft, nur noch Spulen meiner Wunschlänge kaufen und die Schur selbst aufspulen. Wenn´s Perücken gibt, bin ich der Arsch



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Fische die PowerPro auf 3 Rollen, u.a. auf einer Roybi Zauber, die ja bekanntlich baugleich zur Red Arc ist. Perücken hat ich noch nie. Kaufe meine Schnur in den Staaten, günstiger als hier in GE und die Schnur kommt in einer Box mit einer Aufspulvorrichtung, da ist die immer richtig aufgespult. Die 5- max 8 Tage Wartezeit bis die Schnur hier ist, verkrafte ich spielend.


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*

Moinsen!
Hab auch´ne Power Pro. Bin damnit zufrieden. Aber: Wenn Du vorher schon die gleichen Probleme hattest, warum machst Du das wieder?
Neue Schnur ist oft noch steif und muß erstmal eingefischt werden.
such Dir doch mal´ne schöne Koppel und mach die Schnur mit´nem Wirbel an einem Baum oder Pfahl fest. Dann einfach komplett mit krummer Rute aufrollen und gut ist.
Petri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Nach Auswurf Schnur verheddert !!*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Oder liegt es vielleicht doch daran, d*ass ich manchmal in die Schnur komme?*



Ähm... ich sach jetz`liewer net wo ich gerne "komme"

*Hooooneeeeybaaaall!!!!!*

Schau dir diese Sauerei mal an, ich bitte um Verhaftung!!


----------

